# Length Of Theraband



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Apologies if this has been discussed before, I'm guessing it has but can't find my answer! Is there a desired length/width/taper of theraband for a hunting catapult? I realise it's over 250 fps I'm after for a hunter. I guess just for plinking I could try out various lengths and perhaps multiple bands?

Thanks for your help, this is an awesome forum


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

the length should be your own,, what ammo will you be using ?? if using say 10mm lead then a 25mm-20mm will work as will 20mm-15mm,, thats if using thera band gold


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mujician said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, I'm guessing it has but can't find my answer! Is there a desired length/width/taper of theraband for a hunting catapult? I realise it's over 250 fps I'm after for a hunter. I guess just for plinking I could try out various lengths and perhaps multiple bands?
> 
> Thanks for your help, this is an awesome forum


Look through the Slingshot Bands and Tubes Forum. There are lots of Topics on cutting bands. You can also check out this site for calculating how to cut TBG.

http://slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

Don't fall into the "velocity is everything" trap. .50 cal lead at 200 fps is a lot more effective than 3/8 steel at 250 fps.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

And there was me thinking it might be fun to have a go at making one! I need a degree in physics don't I?!
This is nuts!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

The cut length will depend on your draw length. Divided by 5-6 will give you an indication of your cut length, add a short length to that for the ties.

To match the ammo the width and taper can be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that one of the biggest mistakes in hunting with a slingshot is to shoot faster with a light weight shot. The way a slingshot has power is with heavier shot. When shooting over a Chrony the Foot Pounds Energy doesn't lie. It is true that if you want to shoot heavy shot at higher speed you will need heavier bands, but a lot of shooters run right by shooting heavier shot on medium bands to produce a good Foot Pounds Energy level. I can hit with reasonable consistency at 50 yards with a slingshot shooting at 190 FPS. I can easily achieve that speed with medium weight pull bands and a 44 Cal. lead ball that develops about 10.3 foot Pounds of energy which is plenty to kill small game. To get the same Foot Pounds of Energy you would have to shoot a 3/8 steel ball at 290 FPS. I can't answer for any body else, but for me I want to be within about 30 feet to shoot game with a slingshot and I don't need much speed there, but I do want over 6 Foot Pounds of energy. I personally don't like to practice with real heavy bands, so I shoot the same bands and the same weight of projectile when practicing and when hunting. 1/2 inch steel to practice and 44 caliper lead when hunting. -- Tex


----------



## Tinbum (Sep 10, 2012)

Jacktrevally said:


> The cut length will depend on your draw length. Divided by 5-6 will give you an indication of your cut length, add a short length to that for the ties.
> 
> To match the ammo the width and taper can be adjusted accordingly.


So the bands should be cut 20% of your length of pull? Ie 36" lop = 7" band length


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You have to add the length of the ties at the pouch and fork. 20% a factor of 5 will give you a compromise of speed and band life.

You can even go to 4.5 but that is a personal prefetence.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I think that one of the biggest mistakes in hunting with a slingshot is to shoot faster with a light weight shot. The way a slingshot has power is with heavier shot. When shooting over a Chrony the Foot Pounds Energy doesn't lie. It is true that if you want to shoot heavy shot at higher speed you will need heavier bands, but a lot of shooters run right by shooting heavier shot on medium bands to produce a good Foot Pounds Energy level. I can hit with reasonable consistency at 50 yards with a slingshot shooting at 190 FPS. I can easily achieve that speed with medium weight pull bands and a 44 Cal. lead ball that develops about 10.3 foot Pounds of energy which is plenty to kill small game. To get the same Foot Pounds of Energy you would have to shoot a 3/8 steel ball at 290 FPS. I can't answer for any body else, but for me I want to be within about 30 feet to shoot game with a slingshot and I don't need much speed there, but I do want over 6 Foot Pounds of energy. I personally don't like to practice with real heavy bands, so I shoot the same bands and the same weight of projectile when practicing and when hunting. 1/2 inch steel to practice and 44 caliper lead when hunting. -- Tex


Caliper, or caliber? How many MMs is that? I fancy getting me a ball mould to make my own shot. I take it it's probably easier to buy steel balls?!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

!/2 inch = 12.7mm and .44 inch = 11.8mm -- It is easier to buy steel balls, but lead is better for hunting. Here is a handy conversion tool if you have not found it. -- Tex
http://joshmadison.com/convert-for-windows/


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

But don't forget - before you contemplate hunting, you need to be
a) very accurate







be into hunting
c) very accurate

The last thing you want to be doing is maiming animals for not much reason.

If you're wanting to plink, which a great deal of us do (the satisfaction of cutting cans in half is certainly no small thing), then I suggest getting some 9.5mm (3/8th) steel ball bearings from someone on the forum or ebay, and practicing with those until you think you want to hunt or continue plinking smaller targets, or adding distance. Calculate your draw distance, divide by 5 and add about 30mm - that's your draw distance. A good taper for 9.5mm is 30-20mm tapers, or 25mm straight cuts. That's PLENTY of power for plinking, in my experience. You'll cut a can in half with ten shots or less with that.

Target shooting can be as complex or as simple as you like and it's no small feat - it's the entire sport focus for me.

When you're still calculating your draw length, I would be guessing you're not accurate enough to guarantee humanely killing anything you shoot at except perhaps your forks and thumb.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

You said to calculate my draw distance I need to divide my draw distance by 5 and add 3cms. How do I know my draw distance before I've worked it out? Little confused here


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Decide what stance your going to stand in. Then draw your arms to normal shooting lenght. Stand as if you are drawing the catapult. Or actually draw the catapult. And measure from the forks to your thumb and fore finger! That is your draw lenght.

Bear in mind that. People having there on theories on draw lenght is great. But it is only a rough guide. You need to take into account the elastic your be using. As they all have different tension and compression characteristics. Another factor is shooting style. You tube it and your be amazed at what you see! Some people hold it at the draw length and aim. Other draw it back and shoot it as soon as it reaches there cheek bone for example! The person that aims might not use elastic as powerful as the person that shoots intuitively . As having a too powerful elastic might course the aimers accuracy to suffer through his hand shaking. The aimer should be using less powerful elastic than the instinctive shooter. To stop the shakes. Because of the less powerful elastic. The aimer can use less lenght over all to boost power.

Well atleast thats my understanding anyway.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hold a piece of string in your slingshot hand, draw it back as you would to your anchor point, wherever feels comfortable, and measure the string length.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Getting the idea thanks guys!!


----------

